# Dano intersticial



## María da Argentina

Boa tarde a todos.
Estou traduzindo um documento sobre meio ambiente, e um dos danos mencionados é o “intersticial”. Ele tem a ver com o aspecto temporal, isto é, com a duração do dano.
Alguém sabe qual é a tradução em espanhol?
Muito obrigada!

Abraços.


----------



## Cainejo

"Intersticial" em espanhol é um término usado na anatomia, como "tejido intersticial", e também faz referencia a qualquer pequeno espaço entre dois corpos, o "intersticio". Já como dano ambiental não ouvi. Como termo temporal poderia se referir a um pequeno tempo entre dois fatos, penso.


----------



## María da Argentina

Muito obrigada, Cainejo. 
Claro, o termo existe em espanhol, mas não no que diz respeito ao tempo.
Difícil encontrar um equivalente!
Abraços.


----------



## jazyk

Na internet encontrei dano intersticial em português só relacionado com medicina, não com ecologia.


----------



## María da Argentina

Obrigada,  Jazyk. Eu também =(.


----------



## jazyk

Será o número três?

Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de intersticial


----------



## María da Argentina

Não,  Jazyk , porque, no caso, o conceito tem a ver com o aspecto temporal, isto é, com a duração do dano.
Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de interstcio (número quatro).


----------



## jazyk

Segundo o dicionário, interstício aí é do domínio do direito canônico. 

Eu acho que o autor só usou uma palavra chique para ser tido como culto sem o ser. Os brasileiros são bem assim. Dê uma enrolada na tradução e não se preocupe mais. Tais pessoas não merecem a nossa consideração.


----------



## María da Argentina

Desculpe, eu errei. A ideia tem a ver com o significado número três (intervalo de tempo antes do qual determinado ato não pode efetuar-se).


----------



## Carfer

Em abstracto, sugeriria '_intercalar_' ou termo equivalente, dado que, se '_intersticial'_ está aí usado em sentido temporal (uso especificamente brasileiro), deve reportar-se ao dano ocorrido no tempo que medeia entre dois eventos. Claro que sem saber ao certo do que se trata, a sugestão tem pouco em que se apoiar. Ocorreu-me, porém, que pode referir-se ao período que decorre entre a discussão de dois projectos parlamentares, que, no caso, poderiam ter como objecto matéria ambiental. No Brasil, chama-se _'interstício'_ a esse período. Imagino que se possa estar a sustentar que a duração desse período pode conduzir a danos ambientais, que poderíamos então chamar, logicamente, de '_danos intersticiais_'. Sem mais, é pura especulação minha, por isso talvez ajudasse saber qual a natureza dos eventos que balizam esse período de tempo, esse tal '_interstício_'. Mais contexto, por favor!


----------



## María da Argentina

Muito obrigada, Carfer.
Na verdade, não tem muito contexto. O documento só menciona que em relação ao aspecto temporal do dano, a doutrina e a jurisprudência reconheceram novos tipos, e um deles é o intersticial. Procurei definições, mas não achei.
Difícil demais.
Abraços.


----------



## gato radioso

Coyuntural?
Coyuntura em espanhol pode também ser o pequeno espaço de tempo entre uma situação a extinguir e a seguinte, que ainda não é.
Mas nunca tinha ouvido falar em que pudera haver um dano específico nestas situações.
Assim sendo, fico sem entender bem o que o texto quer dizer...por isso é dificílimo poder achar nenhuma resposta satisfatória.


----------



## María da Argentina

Obrigada, Gato radioso!
Eu vou continuar pesquisando e avisarei se achar mais contexto.
Abraços.


----------



## Ari RT

Interstício é o que está no meio, entre duas ou mais coisas, sem ser uma ou outra. O tempo entre quaisquer dois fatos é _também_ o interstício (temporal, nesse caso) entre eles. Por exemplo, os militares chamam de "interstício" (assim, a secas, como substantivo e não como adjetivo para "tempo" ou "intervalo") o tempo obrigatório em um posto ou graduação, antes de que possam ser considerados para uma promoção. A ver-se o que há na WWW no campo da ecologia (exemplos abaixo, todos retirados de artigos científicos, ainda que eu não garanta sua relevância), a palavra parece ser usada para o que haja de matéria entre dois ou mais elementos de interesse ecológico.
Difere de "fronteira" ou "linde" (ou "border" / "borderline")  pelo fato de possuir alguma dimensão, enquanto estas últimas são linhas apenas. Exemplifico. A fronteira/limite/linde entre uma casa e outra está, via de regra, materializada no muro divisório. Para cá do muro minha casa, para além do muro sua casa. Suponhamos que exista a obrigatoriedade de preservar uma faixa de vegetação nativa entre uma casa e outra. Nesse caso, haveria (não uma linha divisória, mas) um interstício de mata nativa entre as casas. Vejam-se os exemplos.

- As áreas intersticiais de florestas não manejadas na paisagem do estudo poderiam desempenhar um papel crítico na manutenção de populações de médios e grandes vertebrados...
- ...classificação textural e matéria orgânica do sedimento e salinidade da água intersticial das parcelas analisadas no manguezal do estuário do rio Paraíba do Sul...
- Assim, o padrão de distribuição das plantas de mangue tem sido correlacionado com vários fatores, tais como salinidade da água intersticial...
- A salinidade da água intersticial promovida pela variação na freqüência de inundação pelas marés tem sido uma da variáveis...
- Essa planta, também conhecida como “camalote” ou “mururé” na Amazônia, possui uma expansão da base do pecíolo, mais evidente nos indivíduos jovens, resultado dos grandes espaços intersticiais ocupados por ar.

Salvo novos aportes contextuais, diria que Cainejo "dio en el clavo" logo em #2. O dano mencionado parece ser ao que há entre os elementos ecológicos de interesse, que não deixa de ter sua própria importância, por ser o meio no qual tais elementos estão localizados e do qual dependem para sua sobrevivência.


----------



## María da Argentina

Muito obrigada, Ari RT!!!
Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

María da Argentina said:


> Muito obrigada, Carfer.
> Na verdade, não tem muito contexto. O documento só menciona que em relação ao aspecto temporal do dano, a doutrina e a jurisprudência reconheceram novos tipos, e um deles é o intersticial. Procurei definições, mas não achei.
> Difícil demais.
> Abraços.



Se o texto fala de doutrina e jurisprudência, então estamos no domínio do Direito e é nele que temos de procurar o significado da expressão. É possível que se refira ao dano para o qual não há previsão legal e cuja qualificação e ressarcimento terão de se fundamentar no espírito(/nos interstícios/) da lei, interpretado pelos juízes (fala-se até de_ juiz intersticial,_ aquele que supre as falhas de previsão ou ausência da lei, criando, anomalamente, uma espécie de _case law _nos nossos sistemas legais, em que o direito resulta da lei ou de regulamento escritos). Mas como saber com os dados que temos? Insisto que precisamos de mais contexto, porque há mais do que uma possibilidade. O que a levou a dizer que a acepção é temporal, por exemplo? Saber isso é importante, já que a sua interpretação está a condicionar a nossa e pode estar a levar-nos por um caminho errado. Inicialmente, todos procurámos interpretar a expressão em termos ambientais quando o mais provável é que se trate de teoria da responsabilidade civil, o que parece confirmar o que agora nos veio dizer e a presença da palavra '_dano_'. É por aí que penso procurar, ainda que _'interstício/ intersticial_' sejam termos que raramente ocorrem (possivelmente porque se trata de um desenvolvimento doutrinal recente). A boa notícia é que, se for, em espanhol e neste domínio também se usa '_intersticial_' (aqui, por exemplo:


> _El derecho regulatorio suele ser detallado –y cada vez lo es más. Es un conjunto de reglas, no de principios o no solo de ellos. En cambio, la mayor parte del derecho de daños parte de principios o estándares que los tribunales concretan de modo mucho más fluido y, muchas veces, de modo intersticial _https://indret.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/16.10.2019.pdf


).
Diga de sua justiça.

P.S. Esqueci-me de acrescentar que outra interpretação possível é a do dano ambiental causado pela demora da justiça em decidir. Como vê, as possibilidades são várias.

P.S.S. Há já algum tempo que estou com problemas sérios de teclado, que fazem de escrever uma verdadeira tortura. Parece-me mecânico, caso em que poderia provavelmente resolvê-los pelos meus meios desmontando o computador. Não o quero fazer dado o risco e a situação actual, que dificulta muito uma reparação externa. Como não posso ir a Portugal (ausência de ligações, fronteiras fechadas, quarentenas), a substituição por outro não é viável uma vez que em França os teclados são AZERTY e não vendem QWERTY, ainda menos QWERTY português. Por isso, se derem por  faltas de caracteres, de acentos, caracteres dobrados e outras esquisitices, não levem a mal, por muito que procure corrigi-los há sempre algo que escapa.


----------



## María da Argentina

Obrigada, Carfer.
Eu disse que os danos tinham a ver com o tempo porque o texto diz isso. Mas nele só foi mencionado que a doutrina e a jurisprudência tinham estabelecido novas categorias de danos relacionados ao aspecto temporal, como os futuros, os interinos e os intersticiais (talvez esses novos dados ajudem mais um pouco). Infelizmente, não tem mais contexto.
Agradeço muito a atenção dispensada.
Abraços.


----------



## Cainejo

@María da Argentina , você deu aqui com uma questão bem difícil, das que trazem vida ao foro. Sorte!


----------



## María da Argentina

Kkkkkk.
Obrigada!!!


----------



## Carfer

María da Argentina said:


> Eu disse que os danos tinham a ver com o tempo porque o texto diz isso. Mas nele só foi mencionado que a doutrina e a jurisprudência tinham estabelecido novas categorias de danos relacionados ao aspecto temporal, como os futuros, os interinos e os intersticiais (talvez esses novos dados ajudem mais um pouco). Infelizmente, não tem mais contexto.


Ajudar, ajuda sempre, torna as questões mais claras e permite delimitar melhor o campo de pesquisa. 
Infelizmente, não tive sorte. Depois de uma busca em várias dezenas de artigos doutrinais e sentenças brasileiras sobre dano ambiental em texto integral mais algumas centenas de sumários, o significado do termo continua a ser, para mim, um mistério. Encontrei, em todas elas, uma só ocorrência do termo _'intersticial' _que nada esclarece. O único avanço que permitiu foi o de indiciar que o termo terá, efectivamente, uma conotação temporal_._ Aqui a tem (penúltimo parágrafo do comentário):


> Note-se que a despeito de nenhum destes (à exceção da consideração da garantia de acesso à justiça) tenham sido referidos ou considerados expressamente pela decisão monocrática, assegurar que danos futuros*, intersticiais *_e interinos_ possam ter sua reparação obstada por meio de negócio jurídico processual que limite a identificação dos potenciais afetados, sem a participação ou interveniência de seus principais atores pode, em princípio, fragilizar gravemente o sistema de tutela coletiva do meio ambiente
> http://www.mpsp.mp.br/portal/page/p...ibli_boletim/bibli_bol_2006/RDAmb_n.83.10.PDF



A conotação temporal parece confirmar-se por _'intersticial' _vir junto a tipos de dano cuja conceptualização tem por base o tempo: os '_futuros_' e os '_interinos_'. _'Futuros'_ são, obviamente, os danos conexos com o acto (ou omissão) danoso que ainda não ocorreram. Os '_interinos_' (também chamados '_intermediários', 'intercorrentes'_ ou '_lucro  cessante ambiental')_, são os prejuízos ecológicos que medeiam, temporalmente, entre o instante da acção ou omissão danosa e o pleno restabelecimento ou recomposição da natureza. Mas, se a conotação temporal do conceito parece estar indiciada, a verdade é que nada nos diz sobre o que é em concreto. E, não sabendo, não lhe posso sugerir uma tradução e nem sequer, ao menos, uma explicação que lhe permita incluir uma nota de roda-pé.  

Encontrei outras referências a um conceito de igual carácter temporal que não foi enumerado, o de '_dano intermitente_' (ou seja, o que não ocorre de forma contínua), mas nada me permite dizer que são a mesma coisa. Também podemos falar de '_danos residuais_' (os prejuízos remanescentes ou reflexos do dano ambiental), que podem ser futuros e terem, daí, uma conotação temporal. Do mesmo modo, nada me permite identificá-los com o tal '_dano intersticial'._

Acho muito estranho que se fale de estabelecimento de novas categorias jurisprudenciais e doutrinais do dano ambiental e que não consiga encontrar praticamente nenhum rasto desta. Logicamente, se há jurisprudência, é porque há já uma multiplicidade de sentenças. Cadê elas, como diriam os nossos amigos brasileiros? É claro que o meu desconhecimento do direito ambiental brasileiro pode pesar, designadamente por não estar a procurar nos sítios certos, mas, que diabo, há imensa jurisprudência brasileira na net, inclusivamente sobre questões ambientais, e... nada?

Ou será que o autor do texto reproduziu mecânicamente e por facilitismo o que encontrou numa sentença - porventura esta que mencionei, que tem a particularidade de respeitar a um caso em foco (o rebentamento da barragem de Mariana e os decorrentes processos à Samarco)? Ou será que _'intersticiais_' vem mencionado nesta sentença por uma razão pontual e específica, relacionada com a natureza da acção a que respeita, uma vez que os processos em que a Samarco era ré ainda estavam a correr termos e importava prevenir os prejuízos que poderiam ocorrer durante a respectiva pendência? Nesse caso, '_intersticiais' seriam_ os danos ambientais causados pela demora da justiça em decidir, como intuía num post anterior? É uma hipótese, que teria o mérito de se adequar ao particular significado brasileiro de '_intersticial_', mas que não passa disso, de uma hipótese. 

Lamento não ter mais para oferecer, só espero que alguém com maior conhecimento apareça e nos ilumine (em todo o caso, como nota pessoal, devo dizer que devo a este forum, entre outras, ainda andar a aprender coisas novas ao fim de meio século de profissão).


----------



## Vanda

Bom, só dando pitaco... se nosso jurista tem dúvida, imagina eu que nada entendo, mas achei no Direito brasileiro esta definição: (se é que vai acrescentar mais alguma coisa)
*'Interstício* é termo comumente usado no *direito* trabalhista. É o intervalo de no mínimo 11 horas de descanso entre um turno de trabalho e outro. É importante ressaltar que a Lei do Trabalho (Consolidação das Leis Trabalhistas, no Brasil) não usa a palavra "*interstício*" em qualquer de seus artigos. ''


----------



## María da Argentina

Muito obrigada, Carfer!!!
Ontem eu achei essa matéria também, mas, infelizmente, não consegui a partir dela encontrar um termo equivalente ou uma definição.
Claro, esses debates nos ajudam muito. Vivendo e aprendendo...
Vou continuar consultando com colegas.
Grande abraço e muuuuuuuito obrigada!!!


----------



## María da Argentina

Obrigada, Vanda!
Claro, “interstício” é sinônimo de “intervalo”.
Continuarei na luta, kkkk.
Grande abraço.


----------

